# How often can Greek Yogurt be given?



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Chagall is a 22lb. mini and gets 1 tsp of Greek yogurt at breakfast. Have you tried adding a teaspoon of plain pumpkin to Willy's meals to help with his loose stools? I do know some dogs get diarrhea from yogurt, maybe back off the dairy for now and try the pumpkin. And then try the yogurt, but lessen the amount? Others will know more. Good luck, poor little Willy's having a time of it lately!


----------



## LegalEagle (Nov 8, 2012)

I honestly don't know, but I will say that it probably depends on the dog. 

Yogurt makes our dog's stools firmer, and generally healthier looking, but we've never been too precise about it. Sometimes we give Laszlo a tablespoon added to his chewtoys three times a day, sometimes once a day, and sometimes we go a long time without giving him any. 

How long have you been giving your dog yogurt to help with the stools? It took probably 3-4 days for it to have an effect with Laszlo.


----------



## WillyBilly (Jan 8, 2013)

Sounds like a little Greek Yogurt goes a long way. I have Real Pumpkin on hand, however, because Willy has been on antibiotics three times in the last two months, I wanted to reintroduce good bacteria into his system. Two of Willy's blood tests came back with not encouraging news. One reading was in a ranging that supports possibly having Pancreatitis. This test can't be used for a definitive diagnosis by itself. The two blood tests sent to Texas A&M will either support the finding or rule it out. I believe those tests are cPLI & cTLI. Any case, if Pancreatitis is ruled out a ultrasound is warranted to see if the Pancreas is enlarged or to identify anything else that could explained the high Pancreas reading. Those tests come back (maybe Monday) will determine our next move. Willy is only 8 months old. On the bright side, he is normal in every way; just soft stools. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## WillyBilly (Jan 8, 2013)

To answer your question, he has had yogurt with his evening meal yesterday and again this morning. I'll cut back to half as much once a day. Didn't look at hil stool this morning. Because its -22 degrees out there. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Ruso (Nov 16, 2012)

Yoghurt made with goat or sheep milk seems to give less problems to dogs. Ruso loves it, by the way. I give him a couple of tablespoons once or twice a week, or for two or three days when he has the pill for worms.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## WillyBilly (Jan 8, 2013)

Where do you get yogurt made with goat or sheep milk? I've never seen that before. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Ruso (Nov 16, 2012)

Sorry, I live in Spain and here (in Europe in general) you can find organic yogurt from sheep or goat milk in some supermarkets. It's high quality, I share it with Ruso, half for me, half for him 



Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## WillyBilly (Jan 8, 2013)

Ohhhhhh. I live in the United States and I'm sure we don't have that in our supermarkets. Good recommendation though. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

You should be able to find those types of yogurts in health food stores, Whole Foods, or stores like that. Hope Willy's tests come back with good results.


----------



## WillyBilly (Jan 8, 2013)

I'll give that a try. Thanks for info. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------

